# Bryan/Surfside beach..



## FreshBuds (Aug 29, 2011)

Went to bryan beach yesterday evening after work and the beach was very nice, caught small sharks and hardheads on live mullet. Gonna hit that surf as much as I can this weekend, was wondering if anybody knows where the BIG REDS are around that area??:cheers:


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Reds at Bryan Beach*

Lately most of the redfish action has been down at the mouth of the Brazos River at the end of the Bryan Beach Rd. Be prepared for "combat fishing conditions" as all the locals are or will be there!


----------



## FreshBuds (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats what I thought, thanks for the post


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I hooked up with 3 a couple weeks back on surfside, had to get the baits out 200+ yds.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Most of the redfish action on Bryan beach is in the early a.m. for slots, sunrise to 10am, 1st or 2nd gut depending on high or low tide. Bulls have been biting the best at night, 2nd gut on cut bait. As far as the Mouth of the Brazos, yes they are there. Don't worry to much about the locals being there on the weekend when the bulls are there, as we do not like the "combat fishing conditions" That time is reserved for all the shoemakers, drunks, dirty diaper leavers, trustees in modern chemistry & the recreational navy. Other than that there are some decent folks there from out of town. Remember, night time, 2nd gut, cut bait and you will do just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

DANO said:


> Most of the redfish action on Bryan beach is in the early a.m. for slots, sunrise to 10am, 1st or 2nd gut depending on high or low tide. Bulls have been biting the best at night, 2nd gut on cut bait. As far as the Mouth of the Brazos, yes they are there. Don't worry to much about the locals being there on the weekend when the bulls are there, as we do not like the "combat fishing conditions" That time is reserved for all the shoemakers, drunks, dirty diaper leavers, trustees in modern chemistry & the recreational navy. Other than that there are some decent folks there from out of town. Remember, night time, 2nd gut, cut bait and you will do just fine. :biggrin:


VERY well said :cheers:


----------



## GarryRS (Apr 28, 2010)

The mouth of the Brazos is a good spot. I agree with the 1st or 2nd gut comment. I disagree with the cut bait. Best bait is fresh crab. Pier 30 is now Beer 30, but the little seafood house next door sells live crab for $3 or $4 a pound. 3 weeks ago, my buddy and I were out there at the mouth and caught 17 Bulls between 37 and 44 inches and 1 nice slot red in 4 hours using crab. Ran out of bait at midnight and went home happy. I won't bore you with all the picts, but here are a few.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

nice reds! ConGRATS!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Even us locals would enjoy a night like that,...:biggrin: Good Post !


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

How are you rigging the crabs?


----------



## FreshBuds (Aug 29, 2011)

*Moon Rise Bull*

Was out there about a half mile from the mouth Thurs. night, all day Friday till after dark and all day Sat. till after dark. Caught some mullet that was in the beach and casted it out as far as I could and as soon as the sun went down and the moon came up...satisfaction!!! Awesome weekend. I appreciate all the posts. That crab sounds like a good idea, I need to try it. I caught 1 bull each night with the mullet, maybe I can get more with the crab. This is only my second, I'll try to get some pics up eventually. :cheers:Cheers!!


----------

